# MK2 2.0 16vT build AWD & PT6262



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*My Turbo build - MK2 AWD*

*Base:*









'89 MK2 GT with 1.8 G60 engine (it used to be Polish most powerful G60)

untill I sold the engine:









a nice video how the G60 runs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FAUQIC6sYI

*New engine:*
comes from Euro MK3 16v GTI (code ABF) and has some moddifications:
Wiseco low-comp 83mm pistons
Scat 159mm forged rods
Main Bearing Girdle
SCHRICK aluminium oil pan
P&P 16v head
new oversized valves
new titanium springs & retainers
adjustable cam gear
SCHRICK 268* cams
ARP head studs
shortened Audi S2 intake manifold with P&P VR6 TB
Venom 83lb injectors
Paxton FPR with gauge
custom fuel lines (max 180bar LOL)
custom fuel tank
Bosch 044 fuel pump
custom exhaust manifold
PT6262 Ball Bearing Turbocharger
K&N air filter
APS High Volume Twin Vent Blow Off Valve
Audi S2 wastegate
SDS FM4 engine management with PLX wideband
Racimex 13row oilcooler
big VR6 Sharan water cooler
FMIC (600x300x100mm)
02C Audi A3 gearbox with SQS custom gears & Peloquin diff
Clutch Masters clutch 17-036-HDB6

































































*Chassis:*
'89 MK2 GT with rollcage
Bimarco racing seats (FIA cert)
Sparco 4p racing belts (FIA cert)
OEM dash with Auto-Meter gauges (oil pressure, Boost & EGT)
Sparco style passenger foot rest
FWD converted to AWD only by deleting spare wheel
4motion rear diff with SQS management
custom Audi TT drive shaft
custom rear drive axels
Audi S2 2 pistons front calipers with drilled high-temp resist Nordmann 280mm discs
MK4 rear calipers with drilled discs
EBC Semi-ceramic pads
wilwood proportioning valve
rear hubs with studs
VW Motorsport front joints
VW Motorsport style engine mounts
VW Motorsport style short shifter
KW Variant 2 coliovers
BBS RS forged wheels 8Jx15"
Toyo R888 Tyres



















































































I still do not know where to run the 3" exhaust pipe. It might be a challenge FWD just does not have the space for drive shaft & exhaust pipe.
Sorry for the pict quality - phone camera.

Some ideas comes from my Vortex friends *killa* & *GTOBB*
Turbo parts comes from *BoostFactory.net*


----------



## Love2Spool (Sep 10, 2010)

damn this should be nice


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

holy crap, this is awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## V-TEC this!!! (May 4, 2003)

Wow....definatley watching this!! :beer:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

VERY cool !


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Cut a hole in the fender

3" side exit FTW


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Dave926 said:


> Cut a hole in the fender
> 
> 3" side exit FTW


:laugh:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

> Cut a hole in the fender
> 3" side exit FTW


It will be hard to keep the car street legal with 3" side (in fender) exhaust

My VW Motorsport like Short Shifter


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice we dont see these everyday - 16v awd mk2 :thumbup:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

throw those venom injectors in the garbage


----------



## Stupid-GTi (Sep 13, 2006)

Where did you get that VW Motorsports shifter?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

> throw those venom injectors in the garbage


could please you explain why?



> Where did you get that VW Motorsports shifter?


I made it.
I have designed my from just about 10 pictures. Then made the prototype and improved it.
Nowadays if you want one I can fabricate it.

Pictures from today:
Front driveshafts - ready (VW Motorsport 'like' joints - I know where to find them)









Engine painted, Racimex external oil cooler installed


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks to *killa* (BoostFactory) some of the good USA parts has just arrived:









one PT6262 is for my friend's VR6Turbo and the other is for me :wave: just as he 02C Peloquin diff

there are still 2 parcels to arrive.

One more time THANK YOU *killa* eace:


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

subscribed :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :heart:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Today another parcel from killa has arrived:
Clutch Masters 17-036-HDB6









TurboXS Knock Light, PLX Devices O2 Wideband for my SDS EFI, Wilwood brake proportioning valve and Thermo-Tec stuff eace:

Due to the fact that I have converted my FWD MK2 to AWD without touching the tunnel there is very little space for the exhaust system. That is why the AMS 16vT exhaust manifold is the best choice for my setup ... 









but it is close to impossible to find one, BUT me and my buddy (TIG welder with over 20yeras of experience) have fabricated this: :screwy:










I am still missing the T3 flange (will be 15mm) but it looks like a manifold, doesn't it?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

My custom manifold is almost ready










... SQS gears have just arrived ... :heart:


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW thats great! AWD!:thumbup:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*1st april UPDATE*

Work in progress...
















My buddy Pawel (Paul) is working on my gearbox as we seek. He is really good in this, in the end that's what he does for living.

I have fitted FMIC & radiator today. Mounted 2 SPAL fans and some wiring.

















Proper badge


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Sweeeet Build!! :thumbup: 

I like your choice of turbo! :beer:


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

nice build! Killa is the man, he got me a great price on my precision sc6152s turbo I used on my old abf turbo motor. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

I have been quite busy lately but here are some pictures:

Gearbox assembly:

















VTH Wrinkle paint has arrived, so I have sprayed my engine a bit:









2 weeks ago I trailed my car to a Sserwis garage where I can work on it using lots lots of professional tools etc. Thank You Mr Sopa.









Since Monday I have been working together with Paweł on the car. We have made huge progress. We have positioned the engine and rear diff, drive shafts etc. 
Yes, what's left is WIRING
My favorite picture  We have test fitted the PT6262, somehow it fits and believe me or not but we have not tested it before. 









Manifold fited, injectors fited, fuel lines tested









BBS RS 8Jx15 wheels on the car:









Working on the wiring 








Not much wires on the picture but believe me I am working on it


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

paul is a good guy.. i like your build.. very nice car.. i too have a 16vt


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

ask paul about his friend kevin.. 

far better setup then sds


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*First start*

I talked to Paul a lot lately  and... check what happened 





That was weirdest first start ever :screwy:
5l gas in the fuel tank. Fuel hoses checked, fuel pump checked. And I cranked the engine (without checking if the TB is opened enough or the crankshaft position sensor is in right position).
...first attempt and it fires rights up. Unbelievable 
I was scared, crazy happy and surprised at the same time :laugh:


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

nice!


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Apsik said:


> I talked to Paul a lot lately  and... check what happened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, sounds like my car :laugh:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

*Launch control*

It has been a while since my last post but during the winter we have lots of snow and it is impossible to tune or drive the car.
However my friends were able to prepare the VAG Event video (VAG Event is the best VAG meeting in Poland). 
So enjoy the video: 




And check the 6:11 how it starts with launch control @6000rpm and just 13psi
And ... the car has not been properly tuned yet.

Latest pictures:


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Some new pictures ... steering wheel:









New Sparco Pro200 racing seats:









Some upgrades has been made 









New shifter & rods ... ready for drag racing









Some stickers and low budget wheels for the 2012 drag season


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

wow, nice setup man.... 550-600awhp?


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

Watching!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

GTijoejoe said:


> wow, nice setup man.... 550-600awhp?


I am looking for those kind of numbers.

Today we were trying to tune the engine. Once we got super safe maps @14,7 PSI (AFR ~11.8, low EGT, no KNOCK) "something=3th rod bearing" decided to shredder into 1000 tiny pieces. 
I am looking now for ONE forged connecting rod (SCAT).
I have already ordered new rod bearings and used ABF crankshaft.

The other rob bearings and rods are in PERFECT condition. I have no idea why and how it happened.
We were doing only 14,7PSI of boost. Rev [email protected]


----------



## DavidG60 (Dec 20, 2005)

Any picture of the concerned rod bearing?
Did you get a particular knock from bottom end before it happened?


----------



## Apsik (Nov 12, 2005)

Here is the picture of the rod bearing: 









There was no "particular knock" before it happened. We have been tuning the SDS ECU and during the 6th run I have noticed that from 7500 to 8250rpm the car was not as powerful as before. But there was no "noise". After I hit the red line I shift to neutral and the engine start idling but instead of 2000rpm it was idling at 1200rpm. When I wanted to accelerate my knock light went on and I was able to hear the loud noise coming from the engine bay. 
Once I opened the hood the noise was coming from the head! not from the crankcase. 
The piston was hitting valves  but I have checked them already and valves are OK 

Yesterday: 

















As you can see the rod bearing has totally melted :facepalm: 


DavidG60 said:


> Any picture of the concerned rod bearing?
> Did you get a particular knock from bottom end before it happened?


----------



## kda33 (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks as if there was no oil in the journal. check the placement and make sure that the oil feed holes are not blocked  Other wise nice setup


----------

